# crab cake question



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

When using fresh caught crabs to be used in crab cakes, should they be cooked/boiled first and then picked, pattied, and fried/sauteed? Anyone have a good remoulade recipe?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

boil or steam 25 min. (cooks and pasteurizes). Remoulade may over power crab. Butter and lemon may be all you need.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ingredients
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1/4 cup chopped celery
2 tablespoons chopped garlic
2 tablespoons prepared horseradish
3 tablespoons Creole whole-grain mustard
3 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard
3 tablespoons ketchup
3 tablespoons chopped parsley leves
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Directions
Combine all ingredients in the bowl of a food processor and process for 30 seconds. Use immediately or store. Will keep for several days in an airtight container in the refrigerator.


1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon stone ground mustard
2 teaspoons milk
1 1/4 teaspoons prepared horseradish
1 teaspoon minced celery
1 teaspoon minced white onion
1 teaspoon minced green bell pepper
1/4 teaspoon minced fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon white vinegar
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1 pinch salt
Directions

Combine all of the ingredients in a small bowl.
Mix thoroughly.
Cover and store in the refrigerator until ready to serve.
Server with Grilled Shrimp on the Barbie.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not sure about all the sauce because I like mine somewhat "plain". Just steam the crabs 20-30 minutes on high with steam coming out of the pot then pick the crab meat.

For every pound of crab meat I use 1/4 cup of bread crumbs (panko preferrably), one egg and a little Old Bay. Shape them into cakes like you'd home-make a burger. Fried in a little butter (just under medium heat so you don't burn the butter) 3-4 minutes on each side and that's it. Another way to cook them is to broil them in a glass dish covered with melted lemon butter @ 350 for about 10-12 minutes.

I do use the same mix for stuffed Flounder. I fillet and skin the Flounder, Darkside fillet on the bottom of a glass baking dish that is sprayed with Pam or cooking oil, crab cake mix on top of that and then the Lightside fillet on top. Sprinkle a little paparika on top of the fish, cover with lemon butter and then bake for 15 minutes @ 350.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You can't go wrong using the recipe for crab cakes right off a can of Old Bay seasoning, and it's only about 2 dozen words long.


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

2 slices white bread, crusts removed and crumbled
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
2 teaspoons OLD BAY® Seasoning or OLD BAY® 30% Less Sodium Seasoning
2 teaspoons McCormick® Parsley Flakes
1/2 teaspoon prepared yellow mustard
1 egg, beaten
1 pound lump crabmeat

1. Mix bread, mayonnaise, OLD BAY, parsley, mustard and egg in large bowl until well blended. Gently stir in crabmeat. Shape into 4 patties.

2. Broil 10 minutes without turning or fry until golden brown on both sides. Sprinkle with additional OLD BAY, if desired


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Note: 3 average size blue crab = 1 lb. Crab are 90% waste. Thirty crab average10 lb.. At 90% waste 30 crab will yield 1 pound meat. 1bushel of crab is 40 lb.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

HStew said:


> Note: 3 average size blue crab = 1 lb. Crab are 90% waste. Thirty crab average10 lb.. At 90% waste 30 crab will yield 1 pound meat. 1bushel of crab is 40 lb.


I don't eat crab, but if I did, I'd be saving the "waste" for sheepshead chum.

Just sayin...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

One pound of Backfin or Lump crabmeat and a pack of this http://www.oldbay.com/Products/Old-Bay-Crab-Cake-Classic-Mix.aspx and you have crab cakes


----------

